# Any experience with Fender Utah speakers?



## knottyhotman (Dec 4, 2009)

I recently got a Vox Night Train amp now Im looking for some good speakers. I would like to keep the Vox chime if possible. A local dealer has a 60s Fender Utah speaker.

Anyone have any feelings about that combo? 


sanx
Craig


----------



## Wild Bill (May 3, 2006)

knottyhotman said:


> I recently got a Vox Night Train amp now Im looking for some good speakers. I would like to keep the Vox chime if possible. A local dealer has a 60s Fender Utah speaker.
> 
> Anyone have any feelings about that combo?
> 
> ...


Not a good matchup, IMHO! The Utah's were classic vintage american Fender, heavy on the mids and bottom. The Vox is the classic British sound, like Marshall, with a quicker cone to follow picking and heavier on the mids to highs. That's what you need for your "chime"!

I'd suggest the Eminence Wizard, Celestion Greenbacks (not G12T's!) or if you can find them, some Fanes!


----------



## Caribou_Chris (Feb 15, 2009)

+1, the Utah speakers sound great in Fender amps. I had a Quad Reverb with 4x12 Utah speakers and it sounded great. Not sure how it would match up with the vox.


----------



## knottyhotman (Dec 4, 2009)

I had a chance to try the Utahs yesterday. They definately had that "brown" sound. I also tried a Black Shadow. They might work. I have those in my Mesa.

The search continues...


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

If the Utah has the silver and orange label, then it not a great speaker IMO.


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

nonreverb said:


> If the Utah has the silver and orange label, then it not a great speaker IMO.


I have a pair of the orange label Utahs and use them regularly...as doorstops. +1


----------

